# Black Eyes! Is that Normal?



## NaginiTheFish (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello I recently noticed my betta fish's eyes were black before the were clear w/ red and a black strip in it. I have know idea how they got completely black. Is that normal for him to have completely black eyes? i had Nagini for over a month now. He also looks like he has a ligh white coating on his body! I have know idea if he is really sick or dying! someone Please Help Me!!! 


:-?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Can you post a pic? And can you fill out the sticky? The more info the better we can help you. For now, hang in there, help is on the way.


----------



## NaginiTheFish (Jun 18, 2011)

i will try to get a picture of him.


----------



## BettaFishRule (Jan 4, 2011)

:question:my Aragon had clear eyes when i got him now he has black eyes two. Hmmmmm


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Both my guys have black eyes. My girls too but it's harder to tell. The guys have much bigger eyes. 

Nagini, the white stuff coming off is possibly excess slime coat. Most likely nothing to worry about.


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

Or it could be a parasite?? (Just suggesting)
Better be safe than sorry.
Try anti-parasitic pellets.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

kgs1992 said:


> Or it could be a parasite?? (Just suggesting)
> Better be safe than sorry.
> Try anti-parasitic pellets.


Could be. Need a pic for best diagnosis.


----------

